# No me digas (imperativo en negativo en voseo)



## periquitobonito

Buenas a todos,

Ahora estoy estudiando el español de Argentina. Sin embargo casi no puedo encontrar el texto de Argentina.
¿Podría ayudarme alguien sobre la conjugación de los verbos de Argentina?
Ya he visto algunas en este foro. Aunque entendí más o menos como es, pero todavía no está claro.
Por ejemplo: 
Imperativo de decir para vos será "Decí" o "Decime" 
pero ¿cuál es la forma de negativo?
En español de texto dice "No me digas", ¿pero en Argentina cómo dirá esto?

Los verbos irregulares, tales como: ser, estar, ir, tener, venir, poner, etc.
Imperativo en vos sería, "sé", "está", "ve", "tené", "vení", "poné"
y en negativo sería, "no seas", "no estés", "no veas", "no tengas", "no vengas", "no pongas",
 ¿igual al español de otros países?

¿Y subjuntivo será lo mismo?
No creo que seas de Inglaterra.   ¿está correcta esta frase?

Espero su ayuda.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Lo estándar sería: _no digas, no seas, no veas, no tengas, etc._

El DRAE sólo acepta estas formas.


Pero también se usan las formas agudas: _no seás, no digás, no veás, no tengás, etc._
Hay muchos que las consideran "ordinarias", pero lo cierto es que estas formas agudas tienen más fuerza expresiva. Vienen muy bien si uno está enojado, por ejemplo, le dan mucho más "empuje" al imperativo. Yo las uso ocasionalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## olimpia91

periquitobonito said:


> Por ejemplo:
> Imperativo de decir para vos será "Decí" o "Decime"
> pero ¿cuál es la forma de negativo?
> En español de texto dice "No me digas", ¿pero en Argentina cómo dirá esto? (Se dice igual)
> 
> Los verbos irregulares, tales como: ser, estar, ir, tener, venir, poner, etc.
> Imperativo en vos sería, "sé", "estate", "ve", "tené", "vení", "poné"
> y en negativo sería, "no seas", "no estés  (¿esteas es una burrada?", "no veas", "no tengas", "no vengas", "no pongas",
> ¿igual al español de otros países? (Sí)
> 
> ¿Y subjuntivo será lo mismo?
> No creo que seas de Inglaterra.   ¿está correcta esta frase? (Sí, correcta)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

periquitobonito said:


> ¿igual al español de otros países?
> 
> ¿Y subjuntivo será lo mismo?
> No creo que seas de Inglaterra.   ¿está correcta esta frase?
> 
> Espero su ayuda.



Hola Periquito:

Con respecto al español de Argentina ya te han respondido dos compañeros de dicho país, pero en cuanto a tu pregunta de si el imperativo negativo argentino es lo mismo en *otros países*, la respuesta es *no*. En los países centroamericanos en general (y de modo particular en *El Salvador*) y en los cuales, al igual que en la Argentina, somos voseantes por naturaleza, el imperativo negativo tiene ligeras variaciones pues de entrada para nosotros *todas* las formas verbales van acentuadas en su forma aguda:

Ejemplo: No se*á*s, no est*é*s, no ve*á*s, no teng*á*s, no veng*á*s, no pong*á*s, etc. Aparte de ello, varios verbos irregulares los conjugamos en su forma imperativa de modo distinto al voseo argentino (si estoy equivocado, favor corregirme los amigos argentinos).

Por ejemplo, acá lo usual es: No mintás (no mientas), no te murás (no te mueras), no prefirás (no prefieras), no querás ([no quieras), no te perdás (no te pierdas), no te sintás (no te sientas), no te durmás (no te duermas) y un largo etcétera.

De la misma manera, las formas subjuntivas también son ligeramente diferentes en Centroamérica en algunos casos.

Aquí diríamos, por ejemplo: "No creo que se*á*s (seas) de Inglaterra", "no creo que pod*á*s (puedas) hacerlo".

Nota: Puede que algunas de las formas voseantes centroamericanas no figuren en el DRAE pero independientemente de ello, éstas constituyen nuestra realidad lingüística cotidiana.

Saludes.


----------



## oa2169

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> Aquí diríamos, por ejemplo: "No creo que se*á*s (seas) de Inglaterra", "no creo que pod*á*s (puedas) hacerlo".
> 
> Nota: Puede que algunas de las formas voseantes centroamericanas no figuren en el DRAE pero independientemente de ello, éstas constituyen nuestra realidad lingüística cotidiana.
> 
> Saludes.



Santiago de Cali, Colombia, es una ciudad eminentemente voseante y se diría de la misma manera que explicas.

Solo que por acá agregaríamos el "yo" y el "vos" de esta manera: "*Yo *no creo que *vos* *seás* de Inglaterra". "*Yo* no creo que *vos* *podás* hacerlo".

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

*Olimpia91*


> y en negativo sería, "no seas", "no estés *(¿esteas es una burrada?*", "



No sabría cómo calificarlo, pero decirse, se dice. Vaya que si se dice...


----------



## duvija

Bueno, en Uruguay, bien voseantes, pero solemos dejar quieto el verbo en la negación: no digas, no hagas, no cantes.


----------



## periquitobonito

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda que me servió bastante.

Así que sólo presente de indicativo, presente de subjuntivo e imperativo afirmativo y negativo en la segunda persona (vos) no son como el estándard. Y pretérito indefinido y pretérito imperfecto tiene la misma conjugación que el estándard, ¿verdad?
¿Puedo entender que viniste, tuviste, pusiste, fuiste, estuviste, etc. se usan en Argentina de tal manera?
De igual manera venías, tenías, ponías, ibas, estabas, etc.


----------



## olimpia91

periquitobonito said:


> ¿Puedo entender que viniste, tuviste, pusiste, fuiste, estuviste, etc. se usan en Argentina de tal manera?
> Sí, pero también vinistes, tuvistes, pusistes, etc. (creo que viene del voseo antiguo español)
> 
> De igual manera venías, tenías, ponías, ibas, estabas, etc.
> Sí.


----------



## Birke

> *(¿esteas es una burrada?*", "





Pinairun said:


> No sabría cómo calificarlo, pero decirse, se dice. Vaya que si se dice...



¿De verdad se dice por ahí ese "esteas"?  Nunca he oído algo como _no esteas al sol que te vas a quemar_. 



> Sí, pero también vinistes, tuvistes, pusistes, etc. (creo que viene del voseo antiguo español)


Ese error también se da por aquí. Creo que esa ese de más se añade por analogía con las eses de las terminaciones de la segunda persona en otras formas verbales.


----------



## olimpia91

Ojo, que según este artículo el _vinistes_ podría volver como correcto en todo el mundo:

"Si nos remontamos en la historia del castellano, veremos que hasta el siglo XVII la forma verbal con _-s _se consideraba correcta. Pero, ojo, era la conjugación correcta para la formación del plural: _vosotros leístes, _que no para el singular: _tú leíste_. Aunque en América el pronombre _vosotros_ despareció a favor de _ustedes_, _vosotros _se conserva hasta hoy en el español peninsular. No obstante, la forma verbal que se conjugaba con ese pronombre empezó a cambiar, y se introdujo en el pretérito un diptongo, ya usado en las formas verbales del presente: _leísteis,_ en lugar de _leístes_. De hecho, este uso aparece ya registrado en _La Gitanilla,_ una de las _Novelas Ejemplares_ (1613) de Cervantes, quien emplea _hicisteis, _en vez de _hicistes_ que hubiera sido lo etimológicamente correcto."

http://castellanoactual.com/tu-me-dejastes-caer/


----------



## duvija

Me gustaría recalcar que esa 's' aparece en todos los otros tiempos verbales. O sea que el que mete esa 's' en este caso, demuestra una sólida sabiduría de todo el paradigma. Es cierto que cada vez se escucha más, y me sigo sorprendiendo de ese uso en boca de muchos de mis bien educados amigos. Y fundamentalmente, de los que se fueron del país y viven en lugares donde tienen que hablar otros idiomas. Es que hay 'algo' en esa 's' que se siente cómoda. No creo que sea paragoge. Pienso que es la influencia de esa segunda persona en todos los otros tiempos y modos. También sospecho (sin causas) que esa [s] va a sobrevivir.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Me gustaría recalcar que esa 's' aparece en todos los otros tiempos verbales. O sea que el que mete esa 's' en este caso, demuestra una sólida sabiduría de todo el paradigma. Es cierto que cada vez se escucha más, y me sigo sorprendiendo de ese uso en boca de muchos de mis bien educados amigos. Y fundamentalmente, de los que se fueron del país y viven en lugares donde tienen que hablar otros idiomas. Es que hay 'algo' en esa 's' que se siente cómoda. No creo que sea paragoge. Pienso que es la influencia de esa segunda persona en todos los otros tiempos y modos. También sospecho (sin causas) que esa [s] va a sobrevivir.



Pero por las dudas aclarémosle a nuestro amigo japonés, que las eses de esos _viniste*s*, tuviste*s*, pusiste*s *_son consideradas errores en "la parte sana"  de la población rioplatense y que, aún, sigue sorprendiendo escucharlas de los "amigos educados". 

Difícil que se haga norma, teniendo en cuenta que en la mitad de la Argentina (Córdoba para arriba y ahora incluyo al cono urbano que rodea a la ciudad de Buenos Aires y al interior de la Pcia. de Buenos Aires), son (somos) perezosos para pronunciar las eses finales.


----------



## Pinairun

Birke said:


> ¿De verdad se dice por ahí ese "esteas"?  Nunca he oído algo como _no esteas al sol que te vas a quemar_.



Va en serio, y en universitarios para más inri.  _Esteas, andé, traducí... _
No sé si echarle la culpa a la eus_k_aldunización que todo lo invade.


----------



## periquitobonito

Ummm....parece que hay mucha variación de conjugación. Dicen que se habla español o castellano en los países latinoamericanos, sin embargo cada país o cada zona se habla diferente. Porque es una lengua y una lengua siempre varía y cambia.

Y a Uds. les agradezco de corazón. Estando en Japón es imposible conseguir un texto de español de Latinoamérica. Todos los profesores enseñan el español de España y los textos están hechos según las normas de RAE.
Gracias a Uds. pude conseguir bastante información y podré estudiar el castellano de Argentina. 
Y creo que pude ampliar un poco mi conocimiento sobre español.
Seguiré estudiando para que pueda hablar un poco mejor.
Quisiera dar las gracias a todas las persons que me ayudaron dándome mucha información.
Estoy muy muy agradecida.


----------



## Peón

periquitobonito said:


> Ummm....parece que hay mucha variación de conjugación. Dicen que se habla español o castellano en los países latinoamericanos, sin embargo cada país o cada zona se habla diferente. Porque es una lengua y una lengua siempre varía y cambia.



No temas compañera: en Hispanoamérica *se habla* castellano. Y es el mismo español que se habla en la madre patria.

 A pesar de las lógicas diferencias y particularidades que existen en el vasto territorio hispanohablante, verás que el idioma es  bastante homogéneo en todas las zonas, aún en las más alejadas o que parecen tener mayores diferencias con el resto, como la región rioplatense, por ejemplo.  Salvo la cuestión del voseo y sus conjugaciones (en especial con la segunda persona del singular), que rápidamente aprenderás, lo demás es casi idéntico. Este foro es prueba de ello.
No tendrás ningún problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Sebasthos

Hola compañeros, parece que llego algo tarde, pero hace tiempo que me vengo preguntando precisamente por este tema. Más concretamente, pienso en la tilde. Retomando los ejemplos de *periquitobonito*,



> y en negativo sería, "no seas", "no estés", "no veas", "no tengas", "no vengas", "no pongas"



me pregunto si no sería más coherente con el paradigma utilizado en la zona del Río de la Plata tildar la -a: "no ve*á*s" o "no hag*á*s". Siempre me pareció que es una contradicción del español de esta zona, y quizás sea por influencia de los doblajes en español "neutro" o incluso porque en algunos casos puede sonar raro, siempre hablando de esta zona, decir "no te pierd*á*s" o "no te perd*á*s". En este caso, la "anomalía" puede deberse a que es un verbo irregular.

En este sentido, es interesante lo que dice *Ayutuxtepeque*:



> En los países centroamericanos en general (y de modo particular en *El Salvador*)  y en los cuales, al igual que en la Argentina, somos voseantes por  naturaleza, el imperativo negativo tiene ligeras variaciones pues de  entrada para nosotros *todas* las formas verbales van acentuadas en su forma aguda:
> 
> Ejemplo: No se*á*s, no est*é*s, no ve*á*s, no teng*á*s, no veng*á*s, no pong*á*s,  etc. Aparte de ello, varios verbos irregulares los conjugamos en su  forma imperativa de modo distinto al voseo argentino (si estoy  equivocado, favor corregirme los amigos argentinos).
> 
> Por ejemplo, acá lo usual es: No mintás (no mientas), no te murás (no te mueras), no prefirás (no prefieras), no querás ([no quieras), no te perdás (no te pierdas), no te sintás (no te sientas), no te durmás (no te duermas) y un largo etcétera.
> 
> De la misma manera, las formas subjuntivas también son ligeramente diferentes en Centroamérica en algunos casos.
> 
> Aquí diríamos, por ejemplo: "No creo que se*á*s (seas) de Inglaterra", "no creo que pod*á*s (puedas) hacerlo".
> 
> Nota: Puede que algunas de las formas voseantes centroamericanas no  figuren en el DRAE pero independientemente de ello, éstas constituyen  nuestra realidad lingüística cotidiana.



No estoy hablando de corrección o de incorrección, sino de la coherencia del paradigma de conjugación. En definitiva, lo que quiero decir es que en el español rioplatense alternan dos formas del imperativo negativo, probablemente por una mezcla de los paradigmas: "no te hagás drama" vs. "(¿tú?) no te pierdas" ¿A alguien más le parece así?


----------



## duvija

Sebasthos said:


> Hola compañeros, parece que llego algo tarde, pero hace tiempo que me vengo preguntando precisamente por este tema. Más concretamente, pienso en la tilde. Retomando los ejemplos de *periquitobonito*,
> 
> No estoy hablando de corrección o de incorrección, sino de la coherencia del paradigma de conjugación. En definitiva, lo que quiero decir es que en el español rioplatense alternan dos formas del imperativo negativo, probablemente por una mezcla de los paradigmas: "no te hagás drama" vs. "(¿tú?) no te pierdas" ¿A alguien más le parece así?



Y también existe la intermedia, sobretodo en Uruguay. Yo siempre digo '(vos)no te pierdas' y el otro no me sale, aunque viví muchos años en Buenos Aires, donde sí se cambia la sílaba acentuada (y se pierde la diptongación en los verbos que la poseen, como 'perder').


----------



## Peón

El voseo en la Argentina es imperfecto. Nadie (o casi nadie) diría "no mintás", "no sintás", "no te murás", "no te durmás", etc.


----------



## Julvenzor

Peón said:


> El voseo en la Argentina es imperfecto. Nadie (o casi nadie) diría "no mintás", "no sintás", "no te murás", "no te durmás", etc.




Quisiera mencionar que, considerando la etimología de "vos" y su relación con "vosotros", las formas agudas se me hacen mucho más lógicas; pues sólo elimina la "i". Me resulta muy llamativo que se adoptase el "te" pero no el "os".

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Julvenzor said:


> Quisiera mencionar que, considerando la etimología de "vos" y su relación con "vosotros", las formas agudas se me hacen mucho más lógicas; pues sólo elimina la "i". Me resulta muy llamativo que se adoptase el "te" pero no el "os".
> 
> Un saludo.



Sip. No le encuentro explicación a la cosa. Decimos "no seás" pero (casi) nunca "no te durmás". Con algunos verbos hay vacilaciones: podás/puedas. Eso sí: nunca "tú", salvo algunas zonas de Santiago del Estero y algunas zonas muy rurales de las provincias del Cuyo, que yo sepa.   

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Si, en Uruguay pasa algo parecido. Lo 'normal' (o sea mayoritario) es mantener el verbo en la forma del _tú_, pero el pronombre en _'vos' _(salvo esa cosa rara de alguna gente, normalmente de clase, ,,,, no alta, sino presumida, o 'cosa de señoritas', donde usan el _tú_ pero con la forma del verbo en _'vos'_ (_tú sos_, por ejemplo). 

Hay también toda una zona en el suroeste donde se mantiene el _tú_ completo, como indicación de pertenencia al lugar.

Pero también se escucha un _'no hagás eso'_ sin problemas y creo que está avanzando pero no tengo datos estadísticos. Me gustaría encontrar gente que hiciera sociolingüística en serio, pero tuve poca suerte.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Que al lado de "sientas" o "quieras" tengamos un "sintás" o un "querás" no me parece nada raro cuando la conjugación es "vosotros sintáis, vosotros queráis". Que es arcaico, que es de bestia, que lo decimos en joda...pero que todavía se usa, se usa.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Kaxgufen said:


> Que al lado de "sientas" o "quieras" tengamos un "sintás" o un "querás" no me parece nada raro cuando la conjugación es "vosotros sintáis, vosotros queráis". Que es arcaico, que es de bestia, que lo decimos en joda...pero que todavía se usa, se usa.



No sé bien por qué... pero tu acotación me resulta muy desagradable... quizá sea por el calificativo _bestia_... pero yo soy un simple mortal, lejos estoy de todo dios del Olimpo... probablemente tomé más vino del que debería.

Cariños.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No te enloquezás!
Un abrazo.


----------



## hual

Kaxgufen said:


> No te enloquezás!
> Un abrazo.


Hola,
¿No sérá "enloquez*c*ás"?


----------



## Peón

Kaxgufen said:


> Que al lado de "sientas" o "quieras" tengamos un "sintás" o un "querás" no me parece nada raro cuando la conjugación es "vosotros sintáis, vosotros queráis". Que es arcaico, que es de bestia, que lo decimos en joda...pero que todavía se usa, se usa.



Sinceramente no sé si  "sintás" o "querás" se usan en broma o son de uso vulgar. Entiendo que son formas menos comunes que "sientas" o "quieras". A mí me sonarían algo raras, pero no sé si vulgar. 
Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

hual said:


> Hola,
> ¿No sérá "enloquez*c*ás"?



No, tranquilate!


----------



## SoyJulianR

> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Ahora estoy estudiando el español de Argentina. Sin embargo casi no puedo encontrar el texto de Argentina.
> ¿Podría ayudarme alguien sobre la conjugación de los verbos de Argentina?
> Ya he visto algunas en este foro. Aunque entendí más o menos como es, pero todavía no está claro.
> Por ejemplo:
> Imperativo de decir para vos será "Decí" o "Decime"
> pero ¿cuál es la forma de negativo?
> En español de texto dice "No me digas", ¿pero en Argentina cómo dirá esto?
> 
> Los verbos irregulares, tales como: ser, estar, ir, tener, venir, poner, etc.
> Imperativo en vos sería, "sé", "está", "ve", "tené", "vení", "poné"
> y en negativo sería, "no seas", "no estés", "no veas", "no tengas", "no vengas", "no pongas",
> ¿igual al español de otros países?
> 
> ¿Y subjuntivo será lo mismo?
> No creo que seas de Inglaterra.   ¿está correcta esta frase?
> 
> Espero su ayuda.



Esta bastante bien lo que decís, pero tené cuidado con los imperativos irregulares:
El imprerativo de muchos irregulares muchas veces no son como se cree que serían, en su lugar se opta por cambiar la estructura de la oración para agregar un TENÉS QUE + INF
Por ejemplo: Imprerativamente uno no dice "Sé vos mismo" sino "Tenés que ser vos mismo".

En el caso de "Estar" la forma imperativa es "Estate" pronunciada casi siempre /'sta.te/ "Estate atento por si llega mi viejo"

El verbo "Venir" en su forma imperativa es "Andá" (el verbo IR no tiene imperativo en el español argentino). No se dice "Ve a comprar papas" sino que uno dice "Andá a comprar papas"
El verbo "ver" en su forma imperativa cambia por "Mirá" (El verbo VER no tiene imperativo en el español argentino). Se dice "Mirá la película" no "Ve la película".

Los imperativos negativos tienen un cambio fonológico. Para decirlo de una forma, cuando uno habla el sonido de las palabras es mas fuerte y mas debil como si fuese una onda. Esa "onda" cambia cuando la frase es negativa. Las silabas tónicas se vuelven fuertes al momento de pronunciar el "NO" y la silaba tonica del verbo conjugado. Cuando escuches "No leas la frase que aparece en el diario" vas a escuchar que se pronuncia con mucho enfasis un "NO LEas" y luego las pronunciaciones en la oración "caen".
Cuando el verbo conjugado que le sigue al NO sea agudo NO monosílabo, el "NO" y las silabas siguientes (con excepción de la acentuada) se vuelven átonos y se pronuncian más leves que la silaba acentuada pero mas fuertes que las demas palabras de la oracion. Por ejemplo sería: NO MI*RÉS* a la señora que esta cruzando la calle.
El "NO MI" suena con mas enfasis que "a la señora que..." pero mas débil que el "RÉS".

"No creo que seas de Inglaterra." está bien dicho.

Espero haber ayudado en algo. cualquier cosa me preguntás


----------



## hual

SoyJulianR said:


> El verbo "ver" en su forma imperativa cambia por "Mirá" (El verbo VER no tiene imperativo en el español argentino). Se dice "Mirá la película" no "Ve la película".


Hola,

En el centro del país, más precisamente en Córdoba, donde vivo, se usa el imperativo del verbo "ver", por ej.: _*ve* esa película y después decime que te parece_. Nunca se dice _mirar una película_.


----------



## SoyJulianR

Eso es porque el "Español de Argentina" es en realidad, en lenguaje técnico, el _Español Rioplatense_. A continuación te dejo un mapa del alcance de este tipo de Español: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rioplatense.png/220px-Español_rioplatense.png
Córdoba, como podrás ver, no está dentro del área donde se habla este tipo de Español (que es el más hablado de argentina y de ahí deriva a que se le llame "Español de Argentina"). Las razones por las cuales no está incluído son varias, la más común y fácil de detectar es que en casi la totalidad de Córdoba no se conserva el acento duro del italiano que tienen las demás provincias, sino que las palabras suenan mas como cantadas.


----------



## hual

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que se refiere a la extensión del español rioplatense pero no en que se lo asimile al español argentino, en el que muchas veces se ponen, como en un cajón de sastre, fenómenos lingüísticos que nada -o poco- tienen que ver unos con otros.


----------



## duvija

Y ni siquiera toma todo Uruguay. Hay zonas de tuteo, y otras de 'portuñol', por nombrar módulos separados.


----------



## SoyJulianR

Es lo mismo que sucede con "español" y "castellano". Si uno hila fino en realidad el idioma es "Castellano" porque el Español no se habla en toda España. Los "Expertos" en idiomas tienden a nombrar a un idioma por la zona en la que se encuentra, más allá de si ese idioma sea hablado por la totalidad de quienes estan en ella o sólo por una fracción.


----------



## hual

SoyJulianR said:


> Es lo mismo que sucede con "español" y "castellano". Si uno hila fino en realidad el idioma es "Castellano" porque el Español no se habla en toda España. Los "Expertos" en idiomas tienden a nombrar a un idioma por la zona en la que se encuentra, más allá de si ese idioma sea hablado por la totalidad de quienes estan en ella o sólo por una fracción.


Confieso que me cuesta seguir tu razonamiento. El español se habla en toda España, más allá de que existan otras lenguas peninsulares. Tanto los catalanes como los gallegos y vascos también hablan español.


----------



## duvija

hual said:


> Confieso que me cuesta seguir tu razonamiento. El español se habla en toda España, más allá de que existan otras lenguas peninsulares. Tanto los catalanes como los gallegos y vascos también hablan español.



Claro. Y nosotros no hablamos el 'castellano' de Castilla.


----------



## SoyJulianR

Que se hable o se entienda una lengua no es lo mismo que tener esa lengua como lengua materna. Los gallegos y vascos tienen como lengua materna el _gallego _y el _Euskera_, Siguiendo ese razonamiento entonces tendría que estar bien para vos que el término "español de argentina" esté bien dicho cuando en realidad se refieren al Español Rioplatense, ya que más allá de que haya otras jergas, sabés nuestra jerga y también podés hablarla.
De igual forma, te recuerdo que el Castellano es un idioma que está impuesto a la fuerza por el gobierno Español desde tiempos inmemorables y que el gobierno mismo es el que no permite que otros idiomas peninsulares sean reconocidos como oficiales, al igual que sus territorios sean reconocidos.

Igualmente, me estás dando la razon con lo que te dije anteriormente: _"Los "Expertos" en idiomas tienden a nombrar a un idioma por la zona en  la que se encuentra, más allá de si ese idioma sea hablado por la  totalidad de quienes estan en ella o sólo por una fracción."_


----------



## hual

Me limitaré a decirte que: 1/ la expresión _español argentino_ o _de Argentina_ es mucho más abarcadora que _español rioplatense _(sostener lo contrario es reduccionista), 2/ las variedades o geolectos del español argentino no son en absoluto jergas ("más allá de que *allan* otras jergas", me imagino que habrás querido escribir _haya_). y 3/ el euskera, el catalán, el valenciano, el aranés y el gallego son lenguas oficiales de España.


----------



## SoyJulianR

Lo que el artículo dice que es que son oficiales _en los territorios donde se hablan_, pero el idioma DEL PAIS sigue siendo "español" y desde todos los gobiernos siempre se apuntó a que así sea y a castigar a todo grupo que habla otra lengua que quiera reclamar su soberanía del país.


----------

